# Sonar screen Shot from wednesday



## p_tr (Aug 11, 2019)

Im starting to question my sonar. caught two walleye. repeatedly trolled through this.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Is it in store mode?


----------



## p_tr (Aug 11, 2019)

undertaker said:


> Is it in store mode?


no. thats a live shot


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

We have stopped short with marks like that recently only to catch nothing but dont start getting active fish till 68 70 foot


----------



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

We trolled thru great marks yesterday and it was spotty for us. I'm no expert by any means, but I think lots of people use 83 Hz when trolling. It looks to me like that's lots of bait and not necessarily walleye marks. Switching to down scan view will allow you to easier see if it's a bunch of bait fish that looks like walleye or indeed, larger individual fish...


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

That looks like a lot of small fish schooled together. Like white bass white perch maybe small eyes. It’s not The sonar. Your running on 200 hz. Which gives a small narrow cone that only sees a small portion of the water under the boat. Try 83 hz when trolling and 200 when running. If I seen marks like that I would look elsewhere looking for “hooks” on the sonar some what spaced out. A “ cloud” or “ball” representing bait with hooks around it is ultimately what everyone is looking for. I thought I had some old screen shots but don’t. Maybe some one can post a few pics of what I’m talking about. Or do a search on here. Been several threads and posts on the subject


----------



## mercuryjoe (Mar 25, 2013)

That is mostly bait.

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

heres the real meal deal lol


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

OP - So most of my experience is in WB now and 35 fow and shallower. So trying to scale mine to yours I say your are marking feeding perch on bait or something that size mostly.







Here is one of my successful trips from July at sunset. Walleye were feeding heavily only half an hour after I passed this spot in other direction and all fish were on bottom. If anyone cares I was travelling East away from E can. I probably had mine set at 200hz though. I'm going to experiment with 83hz while searching now as previous poster mentions.

Where are them yellow perch now?

Rickerd


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

This is what you want to look for but it depends on a person’s setting also


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Good information. I'm upgrading my fishfinder. Any recommendations?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Also, I have seen walleyes schooled deep that weren't real active. Sometimes targeting the higher fish that are actively feeding .


----------



## p_tr (Aug 11, 2019)

ty all. will definitely try the 83hz band


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

rickerd said:


> OP - So most of my experience is in WB now and 35 fow and shallower. So trying to scale mine to yours I say your are marking feeding perch on bait or something that size mostly.
> View attachment 376183
> Here is one of my successful trips from July at sunset. Walleye were feeding heavily only half an hour after I passed this spot in other direction and all fish were on bottom. If anyone cares I was travelling East away from E can. I probably had mine set at 200hz though. I'm going to experiment with 83hz while searching now as previous poster mentions.
> 
> ...


WEST FROM WHERE YOU FISH.(15MI.) WAS GOOD TUES. AND WED. LIMITS EACH DAY. 3 OF US FISHING. WHO KNOWS AFTER THIS BLOW?


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Another shot
Out of conny couple years ago


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Andrew24 said:


> We have stopped short with marks like that recently only to catch nothing but dont start getting active fish till 68 70 foot


Yepper. Us too.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

This is what I want to see:


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

p_tr said:


> Im starting to question my sonar. caught two walleye. repeatedly trolled through this.
> View attachment 376089


Is your graph reading the water temp at 70 degrees on that graph?


----------



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

Catstalker1956 said:


> Good information. I'm upgrading my fishfinder. Any recommendations?


I'm a Lowrance guy. I love my Elite 9Ti. It all depends on how much money you want to spend.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

P_tr your sonar is working just fine. You are just not marking walleye. Walleye marks are solid yellow in middle with a solid black outline like in some of the in some of the pictures posted above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

dbradley120 said:


> I'm a Lowrance guy. I love my Elite 9Ti. It all depends on how much money you want to spend.


Like Dave said: “how much money do you want to spend. Today I run an HDS 7 in the dash for a chart plotter & HDS 9 on side for sonar. But on my previous boat I only had one HDS 5 that I ran split screen & we caught fish just fine. I am a Lowrance guy because I am familiar with which buttons to press. There are other manufacturers out there that have good units. It is a Ford vs Chevy debate. Be prepared to spend a few bucks, make sure your transducer is set correctly and learn which buttons to press to set up your sensitivity, ping speed, scroll speed, etc. You can have the best unit in the world but if it’s not set up right you won’t mark fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

that looks like a sub, and i also think your sonar is ok maybe just tweak your settings a touch, adjust the colors a touch? clear up the noise a bit,


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

Here’s a pic I had from a seminar Lance Valentine was part of.
He had a lot of good info on Lowrance.
Search him, I think there are some things on YouTube.


----------



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

Monarch Viper said:


> Here’s a pic I had from a seminar Lance Valentine was part of.
> He had a lot of good info on Lowrance.
> Search him, I think there are some things on YouTube.
> View attachment 376431


Lance does a great job. His website is https://www.walleye101.com/ I would encourage you to attend one of his seminars. He also has great DVD's on electronics.

I have that same picture on my phone from a seminar he did last winter. While #1 on his list is "Select Proper Transducer", the transducer conversation is a whole different topic in getting it installed properly and in the best location; which is critically important to be able to mark fish at high speeds.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I have at least 1 of Lances DVD’s that you could have for well below cost, if interested 

That is of course if I can find it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

Lance was saying he wants his transom mounted transducer above the bottom of the boat. 
Pretty much the opposite of what the typical directions call for, usually exposing only the bottom half of the transducer below the bottom of the hull.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Monarch Viper said:


> Lance was saying he wants his transom mounted transducer above the bottom of the boat.
> Pretty much the opposite of what the typical directions call for, usually exposing only the bottom half of the transducer below the bottom of the hull.


Depends on the boat. I get really crappy readings on my Lund unless the ‘ducer is a tad lower than recommended. Unless you’re referring to the structure scan. That one is above the bottom.

As far as fish marks... last week around Huron things had really changed. A ton of bait and fish. Lots of white bass. Fall is settling in.


----------

